# Love destroyed me, still I love my Angel..



## Adam Cruge

Please translate the sentence into Latin:
"Love destroyed me, still I love my Angel..."
"Angel" should be kept intact, no need to translate, because it is the name...
just write "Angel" in the Latin letter with the first letter capital....


----------



## Joca

Me delevit amor, Angel meus tamen semper a me amatur. 

(Please wait for better answers, though.)

I'm taking Angel to be a masculine name/noun. If feminine, say Angel mea isntead.


----------



## Adam Cruge

If I translate it like this, does it make sense ?
"*Diligo pessum ire mihi , etiam EGO diligo meus Angelus*"


----------



## Joca

No, I don't think so...


----------



## Adam Cruge

Hello Joca thank you for your help...
Can you give its proper English translation?
" 			 			Me delevit amor, Angel meus tamen semper a me amatur."


----------



## Joca

Adam Cruge said:


> Hello Joca thank you for your help...
> Can you give its proper English translation?
> "                          Me delevit amor, Angel meus tamen semper a me amatur."


 
Love destroyed me, but my Angel is still/always loved by me.


----------



## jazyk

I think Joca's version is good, but it should be angelus.

But what exactly does the English sentence mean? It doesn't make much sense to me.


----------



## Cagey

If you want the second part of the sentence to be active, as in your original sentence, then I would revise Joca's version thus:
Me delevit amor, Angelam meam tamen semper amo. 

[If Angel is male, you want _Angelum meum_.]​ Or, to rearrange the words for sake of patterning:
Amor me delevit; semper tamen Angelam meam amo.​ Other variations are possible.

The problem is that in Latin, names _are _changed if they are not the subject of the verb.  This may be why Joca made the second part passive ~ to maintain the spelling _Angel_, as you requested.


----------



## jazyk

I don't think angela exists. Angels are always masculine, even though they can also be female.


----------



## Cagey

jazyk said:


> I don't think angela exists. Angels are always masculine, even though they can also be female.


Here, I think we are not talking about an angel, but about the name of a human.  It is better if we can keep the association between the two, of course, but it is tricky if the human happens to be female.  The OP hasn't yet told us the gender of the person addressed.


----------



## Adam Cruge

She is female


----------



## Cagey

Adam Cruge said:


> She is female*.*


In that case you have a choice.  You can adapt the name to the usual Latin feminine declension, as in my earlier post. 
Amor me delevit; semper tamen Angelam meam amo.​Or you can simply ignore the way Latin changes the ending of names according to their use in as sentence, and leave her name as she uses it, but have the rest as it would be in Latin. [Here, _meam_ indicates that she is female.]
Amor me delevit; semper tamen Angel meam amo.​


----------

